# Thoughts on breeding petsmart bettas?



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a stunning blue/white CT marble girl (avatar) and a red/white/blue VT male...male is from petco and female is from petsmart. What are people's thoughts on breeding them this summer? I think they'd have adorable babies, and it would be good experience for the Marine Ecology class I'm taking next semester. 

Would either of them be too old by then? The male would be about a year old, I got him last June. Female I got in early December.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't see why not, I might even buy some off ya! I love that little girl!


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Heheehe really? Awww <3 where do you live?


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ignore this my internet derped and double posted.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Keep in mind you won't know what you will be getting - color wise - as you don't know the background of the fish. And you will end up mostly with VTs and messy fins.. but that doesn't matter since a local fish store would still probably take them for about 10 cents or store credit.

Just remember it will cost a pretty penny to breed and raise the fry appropriately (a few hundred at the minimum to get some set up for one spawn), and the two mixes of fins you won't be getting any that majority of the people would want to purchase for more than a couple dollars (sadly, as I love VTs).

The colors sound pretty, so I do hope you get a bunch of those in the mix  Good luck!

The age will be fine, as they can breed for years, and being pet store bettas are fine too - nothing wrong with breeding them as long as you know there will be uncertainties when using them is all


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

IMO-it depends on your goals and as Myates pointed out, understanding that you never know what you will get.

A Betta either meets standards or it doesn't and it may take several generations to reach your goal. With that said, IMO that is half the fun-especially when starting out with mystery genetics.

When starting out with mystery genetics-IMO, you should plan to cull hard-really hard-down to about 20 fry or less. This is a good manageable number to work with and less to find homes for. Every area can vary regarding the demand for the unique Betta-Some _Ma&Pa_ pet shops will take them to either sell or to use for feeders-you may or may not get any real money-some will give you store credit-but that won't be much if anything.
But as far as using pet shop Betta for breeding-I personally don't have a problem with it and the age factor-IMO/E I have never had any issue with spawning my older breeders.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If they are really ice, go ahead! Just remember that vts will be hard to find homes for. Most, if not all betta breeders started with pet store fish.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

It takes as much time to raise pet shop fish as it does to raise fish more in line with a standard. You are crossing 2 tail types and colors. Will get a lot of multis that have odd form. And that little female has a very bumpy top line. Is it bumpy because of water conditions, nutrition or because she carries mycos bacteria?? 

Are you prepared to deal with raising 300 fish [my fist spawn was this big as was my second]. That is a lot of water changes and how about separating males? Are you prepared to properly take care of the offspring and raise them to adulthood? You have no business breeding anything.. even show fish if you are not prepared. I take responsibility for every life I bring into this world. My first betta spawns were pet shop bettas 30 years ago. But I took the time to raise them well and was able to trade them to a local shop for food to keep doing it. I also bred for color even then. I was very excited about the entire thing. SO.. if you can meet the time and care requirements, and that female's top line improves with good care and the male is also a good and healthy then do it. Enjoy the process, find homes for the fish and if you want to breed some more, consider getting better quality and breeding with a purpose.


----------



## billysurf (Jan 12, 2013)

bettas while older is better, because reproduction is larger egg, the birth of the fry at that age is better, are stronger and can withstand more


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

At least for now, I only want to do the one spawn, for the experience of raising young fish (and I hate guppies). So yes, I WILL be doing a lot of culling, because I definitely want them all to find homes, possibly with my Marine Ecology classmates next fall. 

Does the female have a deformed spine? If she does I will definitely not use her, I don't mind odd fins so much, they'd just be pets, but spines can cause a whole lot of discomfort, and I won't put any of the babies through that.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't think her spine is deformed, just not perfect. Especially with breeding to a healthy male you should have no problems.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> I don't think her spine is deformed, just not perfect. Especially with breeding to a healthy male you should have no problems.


Depends on the reason. Water and nutrition can be corrected. But if mycos related she will just pass that to the offspring. And you have to know the line does not have bumpy top lines to say it is water or nutrition.. because it is also genetic. And you really don't want a bunch of fish that look like that. unless good food and clean water clear that up, not worth breeding.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

I looked at the girl's spine today, there is nothing wrong with it. Probably just the picture. 

I wish i could get breeder bettas for this, but I'm not sure I'm comfortable shipping fish, and I think my parents might have a problem with ANOTHER adult fish, as I've promised to cull heavily (my male is really docile, if I can even get him to breed the female I may leave him with the fry to limit the spawn size) and find homes for all the bettas who grow to adulthood.

Another thought is seeing how my new copper HM (or Super Delta, waiting on his fins to finish growing) turns out and try him with the female, rather than doing a VT to CT, which seems to be frowned upon for some reason. I prefer VTs, it seems much easier on the fish and they have healthier fins IME.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

If you are successful and get any little girls that look like Mom let me know, I love her!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Only thing I am worried about it messy fins, think veiltail that perminantly look like their tails are ripped up. Even as a pet it may keep people from buying them thinking they are sick or something is wrong with them.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

That's what I've been a bit concerned about as well. I would LOVE to breed to a doubletail, but as I said...mom's thoughts on fish. So that leaves me with the girl (which, RegisteredUser, I will definitely let you know  It won't be until late summer though) to either one of two VTs, or seeing how the new copper turns out. He may turn out very well, as I've had him less than a week and he was in crappy conditions in the store, but then I don't know the color genetics well enough to tell how this: (when fully healed and, I suspect, grown, not convinced he's entirely mature)








will pair with the girl. 

My other males are








This dork is who I planned to use









My other male, hard to get a picture of his true color, he usually appears more purple.


----------



## joecool966 (Dec 25, 2012)

does anyone know where petsmart and petco get there fish from? local or international? I saw this really nice long tail HM at petco that came in today but was dead on arrive sadly and they barely had any water in the package when it came in.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Unsure where they get them.. but it's standard to ship them with very little water - less risk of injury. As long as there is air in the bags and some water to keep them hydrated, they are fine in little water.
Sad he didn't make it though - shipping can be quite stressful. I always worry when I get a fish shipped.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

joecool966 said:


> does anyone know where petsmart and petco get there fish from? local or international? I saw this really nice long tail HM at petco that came in today but was dead on arrive sadly and they barely had any water in the package when it came in.


 
Petco's are imported, they are the cull's of some Thai breeding operations from what I've been told.
Petsmart breeds their own at some fish-farm (i believe state-side) and then they are shipped to stores.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

vizja13 I really love your crowntail female she is such a gorgeous colour and so cute. I would breed her to the HM because of the risk of messy fins if you bred her to the veiltail. It might be easier to find homes for the babies if they don't have messy fins.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

I should really get a more recent picture of Alexei, thatwas taken the day after I got him. He's colored up a bit more, and looks like his fins may stretch to HM. If not he will definitely be super delta. Had to get him some new plants last night though (also tok advantage of the dollar/gallon sale to pick up the spawn tank, yay.) He wasn't happy with the amount of cover in the tank...and admittedly the plants had been plastic, though none had ever caused issues with previous bettas. In fact they'd been in the female's tank at one point xP 

Interesting take on the PetCo bettas...the marble VT male is actually from Pet o. Huh. No wonder they always have the prettiest bettas around here. 

Someone good with genetics (still trying to figure our how colors are coded in there) able to help explain the copper to marble? I know how tails will work, but not color. I have a ton to learn...at least I have until June.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Please also note, VT is very hard to rehome since they are super common. VT is dominant over everything, though breeding to a DT you may get split tails... That are uneven and depending on your goals a lot of culling would be needed. HM would cause a wider caudal, as would delta and super delta.

If you wanted to breed your crowntail, make it easier on yourself and find a crowntail male that can even out the bad qualities and enhance the good. I like her, she's cute ^_^ As everyone has already mentioned the genetics will be unknown so you may get a lot of deformed, or not, or may get wonky fins, or not. Even breeding two solids you may get the oddest colors out of a pair :lol: 

Everyone has had to start somewhere. I started out with pet store fish.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

joecool966 said:


> does anyone know where petsmart and petco get there fish from? local or international? I saw this really nice long tail HM at petco that came in today but was dead on arrive sadly and they barely had any water in the package when it came in.


Both get same place. Seagrest [sp??] Lot of disease comes through that place to be careful. Another reason buying or getting from a breeder is good.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Basement, I would if I had access to one, but I know of no breeders anywhere near me...it's sad, because I would love to give my business to a breeder not petstores. I've been lucky with my guys now, but have gotten bettas with health issues before (thus why I leaned towards Cap, the marble VT, I know he is healthy as well as I can as he is over a year old and never had any kind of sickness or injury.)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I would breed the female she is a cutie but find a ct male to breed to her instead of a vt because if you do breed that pair your babies will be vt itch ragged looking fins and those are undisireable IMO.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Shaggy fins


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah after reading thoughts on here, I am leaning towards the Superdelta/HM (He is still very young...probably just four months, and we all know how long it takes store bettas to mature. I'm SURE the fin damage imposed by those idiot employees didn't help -eyeroll-) I just need to look into how his copper would cross with her marble. 

Alexei also says he knows we are talking about him and he wants food. At least he's finally eating.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You can learn first hand what copper x marble will do  even the best of breeders make mistakes, or learn new things! Just make sure your fishies can get good homes.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Ask indjo about the two.. if anyone here would know, he would 

I have a copper girl myself whom I love her red fins and love her personality, but she only matches up to 1 boy which is sad..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have yet to find coppers here. Cambodians seem to be the faze currently :lol:


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL I want! The male cambo seem to be a bit harder to find down here.. have a friend who has a spawn of reds with some cambos in them, they are only a month old.. hoping she has a few males in there so I can snag one.

Yes.. more fish! Muwahaha! And I just bought 3 more today! It will never endddddddd! 

This is what happens when you start breeding.. always finding new fish that you MUST have to breed, and then you end up with.. 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21.. oh I give up counting them out..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My cambodian girl (second one) will be matched to a red male.

... I have 17 adults with *now* 100 from a 239 surviving spawn xD

Which brings me to another point..

What will you do if you get 200-300 fry? It is possible. It happened to me! :lol:


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

*coughcullcough*

Really the only thing to do if you have too many to care for.. why one needs to think carefully when planning on breeding - have lots of little lives that you have control over.. if you keep them all you may not be able to care for them properly in which case they could all become ill and die.. yet you don't want to kill any healthy babies (heaven forbid they get bigger and their "personalities" start to come out), yet if you do you will be able to care for the small amount better.

I hate the choices one is forced with when breeding. /sad sigh..


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Culling, yes definitely. It'll be sad but otherwise, I know I won't have homes for the babies and can't give them the care they need. I'm THINKING (no definites of course, and I will have to see how Mr. Alexei turns out temperament wise) of trying the "leave father with fry" method. Looking at the article on bettysplendens, it seems like if Alexei continues to stay docile as he's been acting, it COULD work. 

I know I will only do one spawn, mom's made that agreement with me xP And the ten gal I will use as a spawn tank will go to my friend Ashley, along with two babies (I'll divide it for her) and probably a filter and heater, so she only has to get decorations, and a stand if she doesn't like the one dad's promised to build me. The rest of the babies I'll sell to either a local fish store (if they'll take them) or to classmates. And not people who will stick them in a bowl and forget them -eyeroll- Might give some to teachers at the school too...depends on how heavily I cull them. 

Has anyone got any experience using anarchis in spawn tanks? It's pretty plentiful and cheap around here, so I've thought it might make a good floating forest for the breeding and the babies.

Thanks for the tip, I will try to talk to indjo about the genetics


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

With plants live is always the best to go! They also create infusoria, and even daphnia in the tank (as I have found out many times). So, it offers cover, and it is beneficial to the environment and fry


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome, Anarchis it is  And maybe by then Cap can donate some Java fern from his ever-growing garden xP I know I've seen him snapping at some stuff in his tank


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Eep! Alexei (the copper) just flared for the first time since I got him (a week ago) and from this angle he looks HM <3 I'll try and take some pictures this evening when the room is darker, you can see his color better then. His fins still have damage from the store but they're healing and his color has come in so well. 

And to think I considered rescuing and giving away this boy. Sigh. I would suck at betta rehab >.>


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You do have a grow out tank, right? Something in the range of (no less than) 20g long? Unsure how many you plan on keeping.. but it's something you may need to get unless you plan to cull all but a few.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Myates, I don't have one (sadly it's my dream tank) because I would have to special order it. I DO plan on doing heavy culling and will have jars (and yes I will commit myself to daily 50% and every other day 100% changes, or more if necessary) for anyone who gets too big for the growout. If nothing else, I can get a bin from target, clean it, and use it to grow out. 

On the note of culling. I have mentioned before that I wanted to TRY to raise the fry with the father, although I am well aware that this is probably not possible. I've heard of people using African Dwarf Frogs to cull YOUNG fry, would getting one or two in my ten gallon (with the adults not the fry) be a good idea? Past when the ADFs can eat them, what methods do you use and find most humane?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Common euthanasia methods: Insta-freeze, freeze, smash, decapitate, or clove oil. Or a very large fish


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You will jar once they start to fight, but that could easily be a couple months+.. so cull heavy heavy if you are to keep them in the 10g, with LOTS of water changes as they produce the hormone to stunt their growth. So.. you would have to cull down to about 5-8 babies (imo) for them to grow in the 10g before you jar them. Keep the temp up to 82-84, lots of live foods.

I use clove oil.. cheap and it puts them to sleep before death. Just make sure if you use it, to shake it a whole bunch, otherwise your fish will suffer for a longer period. I have an asprin bottle to do the shaking part, and a large deli cup for holding the fish in.. don't use either for anything else fish related.


----------



## joecool966 (Dec 25, 2012)

wow grow out tank you suppose to have 5-8 fry's for a 10gal? I have like 50-70 right now in a tank but im setting up another 10gal soon.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

At some point the fish will outgrow the 10g and you will be having to do daily water changes.. breeding tank/fry tank a 10g is great - I have a few set up as well using 10gs, but I also have 30 gallons for growing out, as bigger space = longer to build up deadly conditions, more room = less aggression, bigger tank = faster growth, etc etc. At least from my research and teachings from many breeders with decades of experience. You can use 10 gallons, but it is wise to have multiple of them and spread out the fry once they start to get too big for one 10g, and you would need to up the water changes to daily if using 10gs as well - hormones and dead food build up a lot quicker in the smaller tanks.

As I said, imo (in my opinion) it is wise to keep the fry/juveniles down to a minimum when using smaller tanks... To grow fry healthy and to a good size the less you have in the tank, the healthier/better they will be.. why people use larger tanks to grow them out so they can have more babies than just a few. 

Think of it this way - how many female bettas, or for the matter fish in general, do you recommend people to keep in a 10g? 5? 8? How are you going to stuff 20, 30 fish into that same space, and still have them healthy, growing appropriately, and not killing one another due to feeling "trapped" (which does happen with bettas)? If you wouldn't keep more than say 10 fish in a 10g tank in any other circumstance, why do it to the ones that actually need the space to grow, etc?

As mentioned in your thread about using a 10g -



indjo said:


> It's ok to use *several* smaller tanks (multiple 10gs) as long as you keep up with the water changes - *smaller= less fry* and more frequent WC.


Will need more than 1 if she wishes to keep more than a handful of babies and raise them..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

For them to grow at a proper rate, technically you need to follow the general idea of filtration with tank size with amount of fish... Example: goldfish don't go in a 10 gallon... But a 10 is fine for more if you literally do massive water changes and want to jar early to avoid aggression in smaller spaces. Trust me


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

...I will be checking craigslist for 20-30 gallons then. Does it have to be long? I've never seen one come up there. They seem rare in my area. which is sad I'd love to keep one, they're my favorite size. Someday I plan to do a sorority in one. Probably a "out of college" scenario though.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If you can find a long it would be better... Otherwise a regular would work as well. Avoid the tall tanks however since bettas prefer long VS tall


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yep, got that  Poor Alexei got the hex tank (10 gallons but...taller) because the new ten has no stand. I kind of saw him and was like, there is no way I can leave him to die. Hex tank it is. Luckily he's taken to it really well. Otherwise my desk may have ended up with a five gallon...and an annoyed mother xP She is ok with the spawn (I've convinced her for educational purposes) but she's never understood my fish addiction.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

F.A... Fish Anonymous :lol:


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

I need to join  Admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery right?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

What problem? >_>


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, it's only FOUR. It's not that bad, it's not like I'm spending all my money or time on them. Just most. 

I feel bad for little Alexei, the mean petsmart people gave him fin rot and his caudal looks ragged. At least the clean water is doing him good.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

can u get some alovera plant it help all fish to healas u treat them it good for even u skin, i say go CT to the copper if u can find a CT male then go for it, i still bread from pet store fish but i have a eye for fish some of my friends would ask me to pick out fish for them so take in wat the othe guys told ya hehe couse u will need it all yea they will make u spen a lot of money on them if i could ship some alovera for ya i would heck i have a lof of them growing in my back yard n i need to cut them back, so make some room for ur new babys geting ur class to help keep some of them is a good idea too, after the last pet store fish i got i give some of juvies to some of my friends , last june-july i starded back with 8 males/8 females have about not sure at moment lol but males out number the females for now(summer spawning in the carribean) but good luck i'll check back to c way u do ^_^


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

...what? 

Thanks for the tip, I think (terrible at reading shortened/text speak, sorry). I'm a bit weary of putting that in the tank, since we have so many varieties here. 

I've had friends ask me to pick out fish, tanks, food...teach them how to care for fish...I seem to be the "go to person" for fish among my friends. Probably because they can tell I'm such a nutter...


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

lol a" nutter" the green alo is safe for all use wat i can do is take a pic of the plant so u can see it, it's the same as the pic u see on some hair n skin products if u friends r comeing to u to pick out fish n other stuff that may means u have a eye for it, here is my tips for picking out good fish 90% of the time i tend to spend about 15 mins watching the fish i want in case of bettas if i can move them about i can see much more about them, my work give me a bit of flex time to study fish a bit so most of wat i have learn was from watching and talking to a lot of people reading some old fish books too now the internet so i'm still learning , i cant really tell u how to bread couse where i live we dont need most of the stuff u guys will need ,all of my bettas live in my yard so i dont need to heat up they tanks but need to keep the quilty of the water at it best at all times, 1 thing i can add maybe is use almond leaf to ur spawning tank give the male ur going to ues about 2 days in it before u add the female, by them u should have a supper size bubble nest


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you Chard, I will keep that in mind  

Sexy looks like she's starting to get eggy...girl I haven't even switched your food chill xP Least she's been getting the guys to flare. 

SO I found a 29 gallon on craigslist with "corral background, multi-colored rocks, plants, Roman Coliseum, and pirate ship. It has lighted top, filtration system, and air bubble strip" (quoted from the page). $50. Should I bite, then later resell? (doubt I'd be allowed to keep though I'd love to make a sorority out of some girls from the spawn.)


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

That's a good deal as it comes with the filter + hood/light.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yep, will just need a heater, and will probably change out some dec if I keep xP Though...my room DOES have both colums and a Pirates poster. ANd an Avengers one. Oops...


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

haha sound like ur geting like us i just came form the yard got some wolf out they for fish ^_^, i have stolen some info for ya from a fish site ,u need it after u get ur spawn too 2weeks old the IBC guys use it n i try it n it works supper ^_^ for me too, now where you are from u can get the best fry stater food so i wont tell u wat to feen them just wat to do from 2weeks+ it very eazy if u just have 1-4 spawns n works,if ur like me(job outside of fish)to grow u fry super fast it about the water u need a 10gal or bigger grow out tank so after they r 2 weeks old add 1 gal of clean water every day till tank is full now here where it get tricky u need a piece of airline tubeing to syphon the tank i have cut a 2 litre soda bottel punch a hole in the cap add a pice of airline tubeing to fill up the spawn grow out tank with, that y i say 1-4 spawns r eazy haha ok they should be about 3-4 weeks by then n have some size not to sure wat best to do first change water before feading or after the other guys my know better i only learn of this 2 years now oh and u must do it every day about 50%-75% water change never a 100% change 1 other tip make room if u plan on to spawn the same pair again milti spawn tend to unlock some geno of both fish if u have the room to do it


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm going to talk to dad about the 29 gal (I have the money, just need permission xP) And I can always get rid of the desk in my room I never use it anyway >.> Yay more tanks. 

I haven't figured out the best food for my setup is yet, still doing research on that.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

Vizja13 said:


> I'm going to talk to dad about the 29 gal (I have the money, just need permission xP) And I can always get rid of the desk in my room I never use it anyway >.> Yay more tanks.
> 
> I haven't figured out the best food for my setup is yet, still doing research on that.


yea keep at it newly hatch brime shrimp work for me i have try a few other foods in the pass they all work too but brimeshrimp work best for me, but the way i do it the other guys would scream at me and ask if i'm crazy  but for now i keep that 1 to myself;-) i'll post some new pic's of some of my girls was moveing them to a feeding trap soon time to do some more spawing my last spawns are 5 week tomorrow so i'm trying to pump them up


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

It's cool you can breed outside this time of year  There's snow on the ground here at the moment


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Same here xD I also use brine shrimp. Marine salt, eggs, bubbler, and a pop bottle with no top. xD Works for me.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

yea i can breed all year long the only problem we right now it get a bit chill at night till early in the morring and i know cold water mean ick ,most of my males r keep in 2litres cut soda bottels my set up is for breading not show so i made 1 tank for show now it not big tho so i add some better new pic's to my wall i got really lucky with my store buy bettas couse wat i got out of the few i had buy was great a few dragons strains some new marbel , rose tails n even round tails at first though they were PK so this year is a great year to breed some new fish


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Aww they're so cute  I love the little white and the turquoise. You're getting me all excited for my spawn -squees- 

Sexy (yes that's the girls name I watch Doctor Who too much) is starting to look fat xP Silly girl. 

I'm getting the 29 if it's in good condition (and still available). I kinda want to keep it and a bunch of females from the spawn >.> Bad Me.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

the 1 u call white is a lemon yellow she keep hanging out in the back of the tank the turquoise came off a MG i have a dark yellow that can pass for MG all so may give them a shot n see wat happens these girls took longer to get fat i have that look like Pk that wont get fat at all lol u have to peek under them to be sure it a girl n not a boy^_^


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hahaha wow. I'm so excited to see how my two cross, the whole "mystery genetics" behind store fish can be exciting (and nerve wracking with the potential for genetic disorders >.>), plus copper just confuses me


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

i have seen marble copper i have 2 females i'll take pic's of them in the morring, 2 of my up comeing spawns r off the marbelcopper cross to my copper all so at 5 weeks they r doing fine


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh awesome! I can't seem to find any imformation as to how those to cross, that will be a ton of help


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

check these guys out oh i for got to take a pic of the marble females


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Those are some beautiful fish. And you're planning a Marble/Copper spawn, or are these fish from that spawn?

Picked up my growout today; 29 gallons with filter light and a bubbler (which I won't use with the spawn but hey. Stuff.) As well as some decorations. Pretty good deal...dad's building me a dresser/stand combo for it so I can replace my armoir (sp?). Will probs buy a mirror to hang over it or something, as the tank will be replacing the mirror in my room >.> Oh the things we do for fish <3 BUT I will be keeping girls from the spawn in the 29 gal in a permanent sorority so yay! <3


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

the 3 copper r from same spawn that other 1 i got from 1 of my friends, the first copper look like they great grand pa if u want to call him that, now the 2nd copper is a black lace and the 3rd 1 not too sure wat to call that yet i have a few of the 2nd n the 3rd but only 1 of the first 1, oh i keep notes of all the fish i have spawn over the last 2 years+ so i can track wat i have been doing so far some of the copper all so show wat some of my friends r calling copper gas n the 3rd 1 is some wat like that but more like a mix of yellowcopper now if i can remember how to make a post i'll ask some of the guys about it


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

That's really cool, you have some beautiful fish


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

check out these girls the first n last mabels have the same father both came from 2 spawns but they mothers witch both carry the marbel geno the first female came out of a steel+steel spawn the last female mother was royal blue now i use that same royal blue to a red fin green dragon scale about 5% of the spawn is showing any signs of marble but none dont have any red fins all sonow that spawn is a mix of green, royal blue n turquise, 99% is dragon scale too


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

That is really cool!

That poor last girl though xP Her fins <3


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

yea i think it her half sister who did it coues i caught hep picking on 1 of the copper marbel girls n they r bigger that her too


----------

